# Never going to buy any more ****** quick clamps again



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

I was trimming inset doors for my entertainment center with my router and a flush trim bit guided with a straight edge. I clamped the straight edge in place with Jorgeson quick clamps. One of them failed (won't grip any more) and caused the bit to over cut a 1/4".:furious: This split the oak, made the door too short rendering it unusable. I thought Jorgeson quick clamps were the best.:huh: I have some Irwin but don't trust them because of their even weaker grip. I have eight 6" quick clamps, but now I will never use them for essential clamping situations. I started using my Jorgeson bar clamps. This leads to my question about which bar clamps are best. I like my Jorgeson but what about the Besses? I have the HF bar clamps and only use them when I need extra clamps. I want to add to my four 24" and two 12" Jorgeson bar clamps. 

Lesson learned: *Don't spend a lot of money on quick clamps-only a few 6" is enough:yes:- instead put your money in the old style clamps like bar clamps, pipe clamps, or wooden hand screws. (Spring clamps also help) Paralleled jaw clamps are great too.*


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I have learned that any quick clamp is an unsafe clamp. Great for gluing and other things. But for critical operations I do not use them, their hold is not steadfast.


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

Exactly! But which do you prefer Besse or Jorgeson bar clamps and why.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a variety of clamps. The quick clamps are good for light clamping but that's about it. I have a few nice Bessy bar clamps, but most of the heavy lifting is with pipe clamps. I buy the pipe clamp fixture (hardware and tools dept.) and get the black pipe cut at Home Depot (plumbing dept.) to whatever length I want. Here's a link to the 3/4" fixture.
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Edited
My problems with quick clamps stemmed from using them for gluing. I use c-clamps for holding strength in situations such as you described. I try to use the biggest one that is practical.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Quick clamps are a replacement for "C" clamps. Use "C" clamps when the pc cannot move.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I use quick clamps for glueing only. I use other clamps for more important operations.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I use quick clamps for an awful lot of things, usually gluing is not one of those.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I hate my irwin quit-clamps.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I love my quick clamps. I just use them for things that they are good at. You need to know what clamp to use for what job. Using the wrong one can be bad or disastrous. The school of hard knocks will usually teach you pretty quick.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have and use an Irwin quick clamp. (Blue & Yellow)

The clamp gets used mostly for pushing Euro style hinges into the cups and the holding screws. (I use the press in style of hinges. There is a white plastic screw holder that is pressed into the hole. It is a one way thing.)


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Good you brought this up BC, quick grip and other cam type clamps should never be used around power tools, they just don't have strong enough holding power. Like most of us, I have lots of different clamps and I've bought more than a few looking to save a couple dollars. I know at least one of them is out in the woods as far as I could throw it. When I first started in the trade, I bought a dozen Wetzler F style clamps, over 40 yrs. ago. Back then, we didn't have the variety and sources we have today. You can only buy Wetzlers directly from the company. These were the clamps in use in the shops I worked in. There simply is no comparison. A bit more expensive but your great grand children will be using them. There are very few tools I've owned that not only have stood up to hard use but have out performed the others by such a significant margin. If you haven't used Wetzlers, you haven't used a clamp. 

http://www.wetzler.com/


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

glh17 said:


> I have a variety of clamps. The quick clamps are good for light clamping but that's about it. I have a few nice Bessy bar clamps, but most of the heavy lifting is with pipe clamps. I buy the pipe clamp fixture (hardware and tools dept.) and get the black pipe cut at Home Depot (plumbing dept.) to whatever length I want. Here's a link to the 3/4" fixture.
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> Edited
> My problems with quick clamps stemmed from using them for gluing. I use c-clamps for holding strength in situations such as you described. I try to use the biggest one that is practical.


I bought 5 pipe clamp fixtures. I went to our local hardware shop to buy some galvanized pipe for them instead of the black pipe. While asking about the price ($14 for a 10' length by the way) another customer stated he would not use galvanized because the clamp will slip on it. Have any of you heard that? I've seen them in use at my mentor's shop but wanted to ask yall.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Hammer,

Just looking at the pics, the simple bar clamps seem identical to the Jorgenson. What's the difference, or are you talking about the more complex clamps?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't own any.

When they first showed up,think I broke one....chucked it and always chalked it up as another homeowner style clamp?

We call'm finger clamps.......they're Visegrip brand.The big "C" style,made from steel,11R maybe?.....we have 5 G buckets of them.

Will add a major +1 on Wetzler brand,sliding bar clamps.At first they look like any ole bar clamp.One very distinquishable difference is their "action".With a few years experience they become one handed.Yup,with the flick of your wrist they'll not only adjust but you can present it to the wkpce and tighten in one lightning fast fast manuever.Which IMO is exactly what the designers of the "quick clamp" ripped off.They failed misserably......so check out a "real" Wetzler sometime.BW


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I am like others in that quick clamps are only used for light duty stuff. For anything heavy duty, I use C clamps or pipe clamps.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

My biggest Craigslist find was someone selling a complete cabinetmakers set of Bessey K-body clamps. 4 @ 24", [email protected] 30", [email protected] 40" and [email protected] 50" plus riser blocks and a a band clamp for $75.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> I know at least one of them is out in the woods as far as I could throw it.


:laughing: That's awesome, and I believe I also did that at least once.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If you abuse a tool, it most likely will either break, or cause harm to someone, or something. Quick Clamps are not known for their industrial strength holding power, but rather for reasonable holding power, ease of adjustment and one handed operation. You want massive clamping power? Use large C clamps. Need more than that? Move up to presses...


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for your responses! I already have enough pipe clamps (for now:laughing. I have 12 1/2" and four 3/4" pipe clamps all Jorgeson with the black pipe. I love this brand. The quick clamp on the other hand just completely broke-it won't even exert any clamping pressure anymore. I am right now checking out the Weltzer.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*not an issue....*

I have probably 50 to 60 of the Irwin 6" quick grips. Their great for moderate clamping and glue ups. I havent had on fail and I use them all the time. I always buy 2 packs at lowes when their one sale....4 clamps for $20. That being said....I have over 40 24" k-bodys and alot of other besseys too. Im covered on clamps.....


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I might suggest a guide rail like this irwin. Best 40 bucks you can spend to prevent a nightmare.

Amazon.com: All in One Clamp A-50 50-Inch Grip Clamp Guide w/T-track: Home Improvement


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Bill Wyko said:


> I might suggest a guide rail like this irwin. Best 40 bucks you can spend to prevent a nightmare.
> 
> Amazon.com: All in One Clamp A-50 50-Inch Grip Clamp Guide w/T-track: Home Improvement



I've been noticing those. Do they have to clamp square? What I mean is, when you tighten the clamp does it automatically try to square itself up or can you align it how you want?


----------



## papagreg (Jan 4, 2011)

I have 2 one is a 6" the other a 12". I only use them for temporary holding such as when dry fitting or to hold something in place till I can use an air nailer to nail something together.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a couple too. Bout 50


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

around last november i saw that harbor freight had 12 inch clamps on sale for a 1.50 a clamp. Within one month they all fell apart.
I dont know what i was thinking when i thought they would be good because first time i went my Papa and i didnt know that most of the stuff they sell is junk and i got chisels circular saw i almost spent a lot more not understanding that lots of what they sell is junk you get what you pay for. Within a week i returned the circular saw am i ever glad i didnt have all the money i had been saving with me then i might of had 400 dollers worth of junk tools insted of 50. The other lesson learned never shop at Chinese Freight


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

mjdtexan said:


> I've been noticing those. Do they have to clamp square? What I mean is, when you tighten the clamp does it automatically try to square itself up or can you align it how you want?


+1 Although this wasn't my original question you sparked my interest too. So do they really clamp square?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

BCramer said:


> +1 Although this wasn't my original question you sparked my interest too. So do they really clamp square?


 
You will have to mark both ends before clamping, not self squaring. :smile:


----------



## stormking (Feb 12, 2009)

I use mostly quick clamps with few problems. You have to keep them clean, though. The slightest bit of rust or glue on them will make them fail.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i bought alot of pipe clamp ends and went to work and deemed the sprinkler unfit, had it gutted and put in new, i had some long ass pipe clamps in the day hahaha


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you are talking about the Jorgensen 3700 series clamps, they are much lighter duty than Wextlers. Wextlers have a strong spring steel bar, deep cut Acme threads on the screws and cast pads. The Jorgies have a light weight, plated bar and a screw that is more like a common bolt, they also use a multi plate clutch as do most Jorgensen clamps. The Jorgensen I beam bar clamps are good clamps. Their pipe clamp fixtures are the best and I like their I beam C clamps and wood screw clamps.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have had around 30 of these clamps for over 25-30 years and they are just as good now as when I bought them. 





I have tried the pipe clamps but when putting pressure on them the long ones will belly which I don't like.


----------



## Bob156235 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Clamps*

Love, love, love my Irwins! I have 4-24", 4-12" (2 are an off brand, i.e., "EZ-Holds") and 8-6", and like most woodworkers, I'd like more (in EVERY size). But I don't use them for gluing-up panels like others seem to have indicated (I like handscrews too - have 12+ of 10 & 12"). Pipe or bar clamps are for panel glue-ups(edge-to-edge gluing of multiple boards) as in door panels & table tops.

Of course, Irwins don't exert the pressure equivilent to pipe/bar clamps, but for holding jigs in place, they should offer more than enough pressure. When in doubt on the next jig, use sandpaper (glued to the jig surface contacting the clamped mate or other sacrificial member) to increase resistance to movement between them.


----------



## Marti (Nov 22, 2010)

We had a quick clamp but a plastic part in it broke not long after we bought it. It didn't hold it's clamp either.

What I was searching for when I found this post was to find out if anyone has had a Jorgensen bar clamp fail? I was using one this afternoon and the spring(?) holding the clutch in place slipped and it wouldn't slide up and down the bar.

We replaced it with a couple of Bessey pipe clamps with the H foot, and I really like those so far.


----------



## Daniel23 (Aug 4, 2011)

beelzerob said:


> I hate my irwin quit-clamps.


I like mine.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I like many others use the Irwin quick clamps, when its appropriate or when i need to hold something till i can manipulate other clamps in place.
I will say home depot's in my area have a nice little combo back of them in my area, i believe its 2-12", 4-6", and some others. Also once a year you can be certain Menard's will do a 20% off sale everything Irwin.
I also have HF 3/4" bar clamps, and there aluminum square tube clamps that work good if you don't go all crazy on them.

I also have a 50" straight edge clamp that works great, i just use a square when i set it up on ply.


----------



## Rick Rule (May 3, 2012)

BCramer said:


> I was trimming inset doors for my entertainment center with my router and a flush trim bit guided with a straight edge. I clamped the straight edge in place with Jorgeson quick clamps. One of them failed (won't grip any more) and caused the bit to over cut a 1/4".:furious: This split the oak, made the door too short rendering it unusable. I thought Jorgeson quick clamps were the best.:huh: I have some Irwin but don't trust them because of their even weaker grip. I have eight 6" quick clamps, but now I will never use them for essential clamping situations. I started using my Jorgeson bar clamps. This leads to my question about which bar clamps are best. I like my Jorgeson but what about the Besses? I have the HF bar clamps and only use them when I need extra clamps. I want to add to my four 24" and two 12" Jorgeson bar clamps.
> 
> Lesson learned: *Don't spend a lot of money on quick clamps-only a few 6" is enough:yes:- instead put your money in the old style clamps like bar clamps, pipe clamps, or wooden hand screws. (Spring clamps also help) Paralleled jaw clamps are great too.*




I feel your pain! I've discovered that some of the clamps with N.C. threads are subject to coming loose from certain harmonic vibrations caused with power tools. I think that you will find that an Acme type thread (Wetzler clamp and most 'C' clamps) is less likely to come loose. I have a whole rack of Jorgenson pony clamps that will never again see a clamp operation that involves power machining. Actually had Jorgensons come loose on a drill press. I have never had a Wetzler clamp come loose. Not saying it can't, just that it has never happened to me. I've been a professional woodworker for 45 years.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

i use my irwin quick clamps for light glue-ups and to hold my fence on the router table. 
maybe to clamp a piece down to the workbench but NEVER anywhere where a serious amount of direct force is needed.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I must be too much of a sissy to squeeze them tight enough. I hate them I gave mine away.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> My biggest Craigslist find was someone selling a complete cabinetmakers set of Bessey K-body clamps. 4 @ 24", [email protected] 30", [email protected] 40" and [email protected] 50" plus riser blocks and a a band clamp for $75.


Shut the hell up!! 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Try some Jorgensen Gear Clamps.

http://www.coastaltool.com/clamps_vises/jorgensen/gear_clamp.htm


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Sometimes I’m just blown away by ignorance in this fourm. Haven’t you ever heard of using the correct tool for the job? If you wreck your car, is it the cars fault? 

The quick clamps have their purpose but not for everything. They are great to hold a piece in place until I can use both hands to install a bar clamp. I don’t always have someone to help me and I need to a clamp that a I can use one hand.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Can't argue with that logic. I used a quick clamp to hold a straight edge while routing and it moved. Sucked. But I never did that again. And I only really bitched about it to myself. School of hard knocks is a hard place to get a diploma from.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I have bought some irwin quick clamps, the ones that didn't break I threw away, quick clamps aren't much faster than regular clamps and less reliable ------my opinion


----------



## sailorman (Aug 9, 2010)

I have some Irwin quick clamps that I use for just that; quick clamping. For the rest, I have a much too small collection of F-clamps. The F-clamps are all Jorgensens. I had to buy a pair of Bessey's at Home Depot as they were out of the size I needed in Jorgensens. They are the worst pieces of crap imaginable.! The damned screws slip.! The screw is so loose in the hole I can wiggle it through by hand. Just terrible. Will never buy another Bessey again.

Plus, the Jorgensens have "Made in USA" stamped on them; given the choice and for the same price I'll buy that every time.


----------

